# Safe plants for the CA. Desert Totoise



## stnb (Jun 2, 2008)

I am a new Juvenile CA Desert Tortoise owner
I am a bit lost on what is safe for it to eat. 
We have done a lot of research on the safe foods and I see some list have some listed as safe and others have the same things listed as not safe. 
I don"t want it to have the same foods all the time. 


Currently feed:

Green leaf lettuce
Nastershums
Fushia
Petunias
Hibiscus 
zucchini flowers
I have tried some type of cactus that people eat also and It seems not to be interested in it. 

Can someone provide me an extensive list of foods (preferably not in a scientific name)

Thanks!

What other plants can I grow in the enclosure for it to graze on?


----------



## ZippyButter (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Safe palnts for the CA. Desert Totoise*

I don't know that you've checked at the San Diego Turtle and Tortoise Society Website yet, If not here is its address: http//ww.sdturtle.org When the site appears, just click at care sheet and go to California Desert Tortoise section. I hope this will help you with a little more informations.

Minh


----------



## purpod (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Safe palnts for the CA. Desert Totoise*



ZippyButter said:


> I don't know that you've checked at the San Diego Turtle and Tortoise Society Website yet, If not here is its address: http//ww.sdturtle.org When the site appears, just click at care sheet and go to California Desert Tortoise section. I hope this will help you with a little more informations.
> 
> Minh



Hiya Minh ~

Thought I'd check out the site you referenced, but it does not come up, even when I add the missing "w"... could you check it again? Thanx ~ Purpod

STNB ~ Also, there are safe foods listed here at this website, should you look in the desert tortie area... and if you check out the http://carolinapetsupply.com place, they were _very helpful _with me about desert tortoise grazing seeds, and some other cacti pads {spineless} which some have had success with. 
Bestest Wishes!

Purpod


----------



## stnb (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Safe palnts for the CA. Desert Totoise*

Thank you all for you help! 
Please continue to post as I'd like as much info as possible! 
I'd like to provide it with as much variety as possible.
I do have an organic garden and the zucchini and corn and lettuces are coming in nicely. I would like to know about other flowers as well.
It loves the cuttlebone. Still trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Safe palnts for the CA. Desert Totoise*

Stnb,
Here are some of the plants I grow and feed my Greeks and DT.

Mulberry trees, Jade plants, cactus, wandering jew, geranium, Rose, Nasturtiums, grapes, clover, Hibiscus, dandelion, Bermuda grass, Ice plant, zinnia, pansies, baby tears, hens and chicks, alyssum, strawberry, green and red leaf lettuce (like Romaine and oak) Plantain, spider plants, boysenberry leaves, Aloe, Boston and Asparagus fern, are some of the plants I grow for my Greeks, Plus they get occasionally squash blossoms, pumpkin, squash zucchini and yellow, butternut and acorn squash that is cooked. Cat tongue and duck weed which are aquatic plants. Wild mustard, false dandilion, tall fescue, Sunflowers. Some of these I grow in the enclosure some outside it.


----------



## ZippyButter (Jun 2, 2008)

*RE: Safe palnts for the CA. Desert Totoise*

Thought I'd check out the site you referenced, but it does not come up, even when I add the missing "w"... could you check it again? Thanx ~ Purpod


Hi Purpod,

I'm sorry for the mistake, I guess my brain goes faster than my fingers. Here is the correct site: http://www.sdturtle.org
Also, thank you for your other site for perhaps extra infos.

Minh


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Forgot to mention I planted seeds of rose mallow,blue fescue, white yarrow and Sea Dahlia for my DT got plus several plants at the winter sale at, 
Rancho Santa Ana Botanic Garden at Claremeont
1500 North College Ave. 
Claremont, CA 91711-3157
909-625-8767


----------

